# Run! Do Not walk



## zumama (Jun 27, 2010)

I strarted reading this site about 3 weeks ago after learning of my husbands 2nd affair.
You all sound like wonderful people. I am sorry that these awful things have happened to you.
So i am going to give you a piece of advice. Something I wish i had done years ago. Run! Dont walk To The nearest exit. Once a cheater always a cheater. Dont waste your life like I did. Move on. It aint worth it. especially you younger people. i am 50 something. Not much left for me. But you younger folks, you can rebuild your lives and be happy with someone who actualy deserves your love.
If you stay because of the childern, this is what my 17 year old daughter told me today,"mom. would you want me to stay with a man like that?" I said," I sure woudnt."
Now I am going to try to be a living example to my kids and show them what a strong woman their mother is.
I wish you all well.


----------



## themodman (Jul 8, 2010)

good for you!


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

If I wasn't married I would be long gone. If I hadn't found this site I might have quit a month ago. In the back of my mind are the financial considerations. Twenty years of working together for a solid future for my family. Or I thought we were working together.


----------



## azmo (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry for you iamnottheonlyone 
I guess this is some wise advice. Someone hurting your feelings by cheating you shows no respect towards you.


----------



## flowergirl77 (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I hope there is hope for me..I don't plan to EVER cheat again that is for sure. Marriage is complicated enough!
Sorry for what has happened to you though zumama. I definitely would have left my marriage a long time ago if not for the kids, and financial stability. I am hoping though, my affair will bring us to a better place than we have ever been with a whole lotta work on both sides.

As for the 'older folks' who are on the prowl. This was my situation exactly..the OM that was heavily pursuing me is 48, I am 33. Maybe I gave him a huge ego boost by responding to his advances. His wife (he told me) sleeps on a different floor of the house and they haven't been intimate for months..he must be thinking he has died and gone to heaven having a younger woman fall for him.


----------

